# Redlinemax.com- New Maxima bumper 2000 -2003



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

Here are pics of the New Redlinemax.com 5th gen Maxima bumper. The car is on dubs, lowered on Coilovers and is hot!! We are running a special on these currently at 300. + shipping


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

good ass deal...I just got my 03, so I think Imma choose this front :thumbup:


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

Glad you like it , This bumper is also Flexible so it will not crack like normal fiberglass


----------

